# The quest for marbles



## Grey Legion (Mar 20, 2006)

I have been looking for some black marbles with no luck, anyone know of a spot that sells them ??

I will be checking Michaels next

Thanks


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

You should be able to get them at Michaels, I've purchased them from there before for craft projects with my daughter.


----------



## Grey Legion (Mar 20, 2006)

Good to know, woul dhate to waste more time on my marble adventure..

Many Thanks

Michaels has them and black to..WOOHOO !!


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

alternatively look at stained glass stores.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

that is so nice to see!!!
thank you very much!!


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I can never find my marbles... lost them ages ago.


----------

